# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  12v to 220v converter

## SnakeEyes

Θα ήθελα να αγοράσω ένα μετατροπέα από 12v(αυτοκίνητο) σε 220V για να μπορώ να φορτίζω κυρίως
κινητό και laptop, μπορείτε να μου προτείνετε μερικούς μετατροπείς?
Δεν ξέρω τι πρέπει να προσέξω στα χαρακτηριστικά.

----------


## KOKAR

υπάρχουν φορτιστές κινητών και laptop για το αυτοκίνητο
μπορείς ακόμα να φτιάξεις και μόνος σου

----------


## KOKAR

π.χ στο παρακάτω link εχει φορτιστή για laptop για 70w , 90w & 120w

http://www.batteries.gr/product.asp?catid=2652 

http://www.batteries.gr/product.asp?catid=2653

http://www.batteries.gr/product.asp?catid=2654

----------


## -nikos-

το laptop και το κινητο φωρτιζουν 
με συνεχες ρευμα 
το κακο ειναι οτι καθε συσκευη εχει διαφωρετικα βυσματα για να 
αναγκαζεται ο κοσμος να αγωραζει συνεχως τα ''παρελκομενα'' της καθε συσκευης
το [σχετικα] ευκολο ειναι να φτιαξεις ενα τροφωδοτικουλι που να κανει και για κινητα και για
το laptop το δυσκολο ειναι η μεγαλη ποικηλια βυσματων,,,
δοκιμασε με καποιο ινβερτερ 12ν-220ν φιλου σου 
αν σου κανει την δουλεια και παρε ενα[η μην περνεις]

----------


## SnakeEyes

ναι το γνωρίζω αυτό αλλά προτιμώ να πάρω κατευθείαν έναν converter για να
μπορώ π.χ. να φορτίσω και την ψηφιακή μηχανή και γενικά οτιδήποτε έχει μικρές απαιτήσεις
σε ηλεκτρική ισχύ.
Αλλά δε ξέρω τι χαρακτηριστικά πρέπει να έχει γιατί βλέπω converters με 200€ και με 20€,
λογικά για τέτοιες μικροσυσκευές μου αρκεί και κάτι απλό αλλά θα ήθελα πρώτα να ρωτήσω.

----------


## selectronic

Πάρε λοιπόν ένα inverter 12VDC-220VAC και λίγα παραπάνω Watt από αυτά που θέλει η μεγαλύτερη συσκευή που θα βάλεις πάνω. Αν είναι μόνο για φορτιστές, _νομίζω_ ότι το πολύ 60W θα σου φτάνουν(για το λάπτοπ αυτό, κινητό κτλ δεν τραβάνε τίποτα).


  Δεν ξέρω όμως μήπως αυτά τα switching έχουν θέμα με τετράγωνο inverter και πρέπει να βρεις με κανονικό ημίτονο… Δεν νομίζω, αλλά αν ξέρει κάποιο άλλο μέλος, ας δώσει τα φώτα του.

----------


## καπιστρι

Με τον τεταγωνικο εχει πρβλημα. Ομως με το τροποποιημενο ημιτονο ειναι σχετικα ενταξι.
Απλα ο φορτιστης θα ζεστενεται λιγο παραπανω ,αλλα μεσα στα ορια. Πρακτικα εσυ δεν θα παρατηρισεις τιποτα.
Εχω 2 των 200 βατ ,1 των 500, 2 των 3000 και 1 των 5000 βατ ολοι τροποποιημενου ημιτονου.
Εχω δουλεψει σχεδον ολες τις ηλεκτρκες συσκευες συμπεριλαμβανομενων ηλεκτροκολησης με μετασχηματιστη και ινβερτερ.
Ολα δουλεψαν μια χαρα.
Προβλημα ειχα μονο με τον φουρνο μικροκυματων που χρειαστηκε περιπου διπλασιο χρονο για ιδιο ζεσταμα, και με τον επιτοιχιο καυστηρα αεριου, που εδεινε 
λαθος πληροφορια ενας αισθητηρας για την ταχυτητα ενος ανεμηστηρα και εκλεινε το μηχανημα.
Οπως ειπε ο Γιαννης απο το Περαμα, παρε εναν με περισσοτερα βατ απο την μεγαλυτερη συσκευη που θα τροφοδοτησεις, τροποποιημενου ημιτονου .
Δεν θα δωσεις πολλα και θα εισαι ΟΚ

----------

